# Love-Love^^



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I hugged a complete stranger! And craziest thing was that I ASKED if we could hug!!!

She totally agreed and seemed warmed by the notion. I was ecstatic! I asked b/c she was giving our group free calendars (she was the photographer). So in turn, I wanted to give her a hug :yay. 

I'm still thinking about it!!! It feels warm inside. Exciting. I feel like I want to do more of this "hugging." 

Ok guys, mission statement:

Next time you want to express your gratitude to someone, give them a hug!

And no weak-wet-noddle hugs either. Give them a good secure hug. Wrap your arms around them as best you can and kinda just rest on them.

Relax, and be proud that you are making the world happy one person at a time. And if the person you are hugging gives YOU the weak-wet-noddle hug, then hug them harder to pick up the slack!:yes:lol


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I really really like hugs, but I reckon most people I know think I don't like them.... because I am not very confident about initiating them, except with certain people. But I'd be happy to hug anyone that I know, basically.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha aww

I hardly hug people at all! 
I am a weak wet-noodle hugger :eek


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I think if i randomly gave people hugs, i'd be thrown out of college.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Im always up for random stuff like that, but i dont know, i can just imagine surprise hugging most of the people in my town would end up with me having a warm fuzzy feeling or a broken nose, the nose bit seems more likely to be honest, we're just a 'break your nose' kinda town, what can i say.


----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

Kekai said:


> I'm still thinking about it!!! It feels warm inside. Exciting. I feel like I want to do more of this "hugging."


Haha awww that's so cute. I remember my first hug...reacted the same way. I even teared up a bit srs lol.

Are you a guy or a girl?


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

cuppycake said:


> Haha aww
> 
> I hardly hug people at all!
> I am a weak wet-noodle hugger :eek


Not you, cuppy!!! All these years I known you... Is that why you have to always "use the bathroom" when I go in for a huggy-hugs? ... Here, I wrote you hug prescription. Take two and call me in the morning ^.^



likeaspacemonkey said:


> I've thought about doing random funny-positive things like that. I know for a fact it'd very likely bring lots of positivity, and also a few negative reactions, but all the positivity would probably negate those. But I'm too much of a chicken to pull the hug thing off. The farthest I got to at a certain point was being very smiley all the time. But hey congrats!


Thank you. Maybe you can hug people you know first (family?). They may be having a rough day, and a hug can pull some of that burden off them. In fact, these people are the very ones you should be hugging most!:yes (You hear that, cuppy? Hint-hint, nudge-nudge:b)



MuckyMuck said:


> Im always up for random stuff like that, but i dont know, i can just imagine surprise hugging most of the people in my town would end up with me having a warm fuzzy feeling or a broken nose, the nose bit seems more likely to be honest, we're just a 'break your nose' kinda town, what can i say.


Just ask! Never try to force yourself on them though. I think that'll give you directions that lead you to heart-break/nose-break town.

I kept a good 3ft. distance away from her and asked: "Could I give you a hug for these free calendars?" *puppy dog face*

Booyah!! :yay


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Yaaaayyyy I wish I was better at voicing to other people when I wanted to randomly hug them but I'm not. At least I live in a society where hugs are a thing cause I really like them.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Kekai said:


> I hugged a complete stranger! And craziest thing was that I ASKED if we could hug!!!


Kekai?


----------

